# New pregnant dalmation molly



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok I had to clean my tank and let it run twenty four hours before putting my fish back in, they are crowded at the moment, but seem content not stressed or anything. Would it be fine for me to keep the pregnant molly in the one tank as I put the others in the bigger one, this way I can watch for when she is ready to go into labour, she's tiny and really fat so i'm hoping she doesn't have them before I put them back into the tank. Else my babies be eaten. I know the picture isn't clear but that is my pregnant mommy, she's tiny compared to the male. But her belly is extremely big so i'm thinking she's due anyday now. Just hope I get live babies this time, last time my other dalmation let go too early. I also need to find something that helps when she is in labour other then the two way hatchery, she let go early and the babies died. So what else is there that I can use to make sure in the future that the babies live and don't get eaten?


----------

